
Ask HN: Is it worth to invest into Ethereum right now? - alfredelay
I&#x27;m thinking of investing into cryptocurrency, what are your thoughts? And where should I start? Is it straightforward to invest?
======
Jabanga
In my opinion, Ethereum is unlikely to see major price gains in the near
future, as it just went through a period of rapid price growth that can't be
sustained.

As for whether you should invest in it, only you can make that determination.
All I'd say is that, in my opinion, if one does invest, they should be aware
of the volatility of cryptocurrency markets, and should not let short term
price runs or price declines guide their decisions on when to sell or increase
their holdings. I think it's better that one invest with a long-term plan in
mind and try to stick to that plan as long as the fundamentals (i.e. not
peripheral attributes like price) continue progressing as one had originally
envisioned they would. Also, only invest what you're willing to lose.

------
meric
I bought BTC at $250, the it dropped to $80. It rose to $1000, I bought more
BTC, then it dropped to $200. Then it rose to $3000 and I sold it all for a
profit.

The bottom line is if you believe it in the long term and have the patience to
accept any medium term losses, it is fine to put your foot in after a run up.
Maybe invest 10% of what you're willing to lose now, which can be nice to get
the trust of exchanges early, so when you can buy more your daily limit will
be higher. It takes some days to open an account so you might also want to do
it weeks before you want to buy. When it inevitably crashes you can buy more.

I recommend averaging in, say 10% a month over a year, you will get a range of
low and high prices.

------
SirLJ
I am a stock market speculator as well as long term investor, but I personally
would not invest in any crypto currencies right now, because the market is
very thin and I don't trust the exchanges- just look at the flash crash few
days ago... maybe one day in the future we'll have a robust exchange with high
enough volume, then I can try to speculate or even invest for the long run...

------
richardknop
No it's not. There are too many speculators who invested and are waiting for
new people to invest so they can offload their bags.

------
dylanhassinger
its not investing, its gambling. dont risk more than u are ok with losing

------
airbreather
I like Antshares, and all crytpo's are probably speculating rather than
investing, too many variables and unknowns.

------
limeblack
Ethereum I believe did make the blockchain size larger then bitcoin but I
still wouldn't invest in it.

